
Tech entrepreneur, diversity advocate Hank Williams has died - loso
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/11/15/tech-entrepreneur-diversity-advocate-hank-williams-dies-50/75841942/
======
mark-r
I found his blog
[http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/](http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/) not
long before he stopped adding to it, and I found it compelling enough to check
back regularly to see if the blogging itch came back to him. Everything sucks
just a little bit more today - RIP.

~~~
runevault
Oh shit I didn't register he was this guy until I followed that link. I loved
his blog. And so young too. Damn :(

------
staunch
I remember reading his stuff. His posts used to show up on HN very frequently.
Very sad news.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=whydoeseverythingsuck.com&sort...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=whydoeseverythingsuck.com&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
jusstthisguy
Hank gave me my second job in tech, establishing the Tech Support group for
his wonderful Daymaker. He also, in the same moment, introduced me to the
thrill of representing something of quality, something of which to be proud,
and of bringing something worthy into the world. And of working for someone
with a drive to do just that, bring worth and value into the world. He was a
visionary, a man of passion and a crusader for that in which he believed. Rest
in peace, Hank. You did good. And you did it well.

------
yoasif_
I met Hank a few times at various NYC tech functions. Really smart (and
friendly) guy who had a great understanding and knowledge of the history of
computing.

Sad news (and the first death of people within the community that I know).

------
will_pseudonym
This is the first time I've been exposed to him. Seems like a great, creative
person. Reading about him found me buying "The Design of Everyday Things" and
"Don't Make Me Think". I'm totally into usability and interfaces, so his blog
has been quite interesting.

------
markplindsay
I built the first version of platform.org for Hank and his co-founder Jonathan
a couple of years ago. He was a real pleasure to work with, and I was very sad
to hear this news. :(

------
anonymous75
I found Hank through his blog, which another poster linked to, years ago and
found him to be extremely interesting and insightful. I am very sad to hear
about his death.

------
rtl49
I wasn't familiar with Hank, but I always find these tragic premature deaths
quite sobering. In a subculture where we have so much to do, we are
continually distracted from thoughts of our own mortality. Like a morbid
holiday, these occasions call attention to the absurdity (in the Camusian
sense) of our priorities and efforts in life. I think it would be a fine
memorial to use this incident as an inspiration for personal reflection.

